# Add-Ons für neulinge



## Bilal Ibrahim (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche Add-ons die für neulinge sehr praktisch sind.

Und eine schöne grafik.ALso die leiste sind anders



mfg Bilal


----------



## Alexon88 (19. Mai 2010)

Bilal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche Add-ons die für neulinge sehr praktisch sind.
> 
> ...


meine Antwort wird dem TE zwar nicht mehr helfen (siehe datum), aber andere lesen das bestimmt..

Also Quest Addon: Questbook oder so einfach mal bei cursed suchen.


----------



## Thefreeman (23. Mai 2010)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich Advanced Questbook^^
hmmm WoWMap ist auch ganz gut und das WICHTIGSTE Addon für alle RoM Spieler ist....................pbinfo


----------



## Iranoma (29. Januar 2013)

Thefreeman schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich Advanced Questbook^^
> hmmm WoWMap ist auch ganz gut und das WICHTIGSTE Addon für alle RoM Spieler ist....................pbinfo


War zwar schon älter aber hat mir als Neuling geholfen.....danke


----------

